# Kennel name options



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

How did everyone come up with their kennel name? We have a warmblood breeding program and are trying to decide if we should carry that over to the kennel name or come up with something new. So many choices! Please share how you decided on your name. Thank you!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Translate your farm name to German and see how it sounds!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

A lot of people use their last name as apart of their kennel name (ex: Schraderhaus, vom haus Behm and so on). Another thing is you want it to be unique. So, that you no nobody else has that kennel name, etc.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

You could try taking some names you like, mesh them together and see what you get! I did this with my kennel name. I took the names "Heinrich" and "Rolf" then I meshed them together and got "Heinolf".


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a great love of music, and wanted to transfer that to my dogs. I picked Marcato, which means "heavily marked or accented". Thought it was perfect for GSDs


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My female, Treue, was supposed to be my foundation bitch. I loved her name and wanted to use it as part of my kennel name. I found zu Treuen Händen in a German-English dictionary. It means "in trust" or "in loyal hands".


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

My horses were Sheer Fantasy and her daughter by a Selle Francais was Heir of Dreams....so I took the Fantasy/Dream theme and with the help of a German friend who was a veterinarian came up with Wolfstraum....Wolfs Dream....and my friend Marsha did a reverse of it - dreams of wolves in Traumwolfen....

Lee


----------

